# Webstar dpc2100R2 all 5 lights flashing



## bubbakowski (Apr 4, 2010)

My webstar is blinking all 5 lights at once. It goes through the bo up lights blinking then keeps going back to all 5 lights blinking in unison. Anyone able to help?


----------



## Leejohnson345 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm having the same issue. I'm thinking the modem is bad. But still digging to find this answer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure sounds like the modem bit the dust!

Power it off for a few minutes and then fire it up again and see if it does the same thing.


----------

